# Books



## kelcca (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi, I am very interested in Systema/Russian MA. There are no schools where I live. Can anyone suggest some books/videos that I could learn from. I have a karate /boxing/aikido back groud, I am still a student in these arts but am always looking for new  stuff to learn Thanks, Francis Furlong


----------



## arnisador (Apr 13, 2003)

I see "The Russian Guide Book" mentioned frequently; you might also look in the forum here for such advice, as well as seminars and training partners.

(Note, I'm not a Systema practitioner!)


----------



## Arthur (Apr 14, 2003)

In addition to the Systema Guide Book mentioned already, there is also a nice training manual available from the R.O>S>S> people about their art.

I believe you can get that at www.rmax.tv

In terms of helping you under stand RMA in general books on general science that we apply could be of help. Such things as physics, simple machines, antamoy, biomechanics and kinesiology should all be useful to some extent.

Oh, and I always recommend Tim Cartmell's "Effortless Combat Throws" as a great resource for understanding basic concets of balance, structure and proper movement. I think you can get it from plum flower press. I don't remember the web address. Tim's site is www.shenwu.com

Also if you tell us where your located, some of might know about available instruction opportunities that aren't officially listed.

Arthur


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2003)

Great book! I've seen it at Borders Bookstores too. It's also on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0865681767/


----------



## Jay Bell (Apr 15, 2003)

Matt Powell is working on a book now on Kadochnikov Systema


----------



## Samurai (Apr 15, 2003)

What about ATTACK PROOF by John Perkins.  This book seems to have some things in common with the Systema that I have seen.  It is not 100 percent the same, but close enough to help your training.
Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## Rommel (Apr 17, 2003)

John Perkins attended from what I've learned one of Vladimir's seminars and loved it. He said that it justified his theories and research. I've seen that book and believe that it does contain useful information for training.

I also recommend Bogatyr, a publication from Cutting Edge Systema: http://www.systemauk.com/Bogatyr.htm


There is also a publication that used to go out called Russian Combat: the Official Publication of the World Federation of Russian Martial Arts. The issues I had contained a column called FROM THE MASTER: Excerpts from conversations and teachings of Mikhail Ryabko (As you know he is Vladimir's teacher). Some issues contain articles from Vladimir Vasiliev, Brett Jacque of Street Sambo, and Oleg Taktarov of UFC fame.
Back issues may be purchased by contacting John Giduck at

John Giduck
221 Corporate Circle, Suite E
Golden, CO 80401
(303)215-0779


----------



## Arthur (Apr 18, 2003)

> John Perkins attended from what I've learned one of Vladimir's seminars and loved it. He said that it justified his theories and research. I've seen that book and believe that it does contain useful information for training.


Its a good book. And years ago I would have recomended it. owever, the John Perkins at a Systema seminar sems to be true... and  here is a point. Are you after i,provement and understanding or money? Every oe who has orked with Vladimir knows there is something eskeww with such comments... simply pu... why aren't you with Vladimir now!!?!!




> also recommend Bogatyr, a publication from Cutting Edge Systema: http://www.systemauk.com/Bogatyr.htm


Good stuff from what I hear!




> There is also a publication that used to go out called Russian Combat: the Official Publication of the World Federation of Russian Martial Arts.


I have certain "morals" about who I will and won't give my money too.  That address woudn't get my check even if it promised to guarantee "world peace".

Arthur


----------



## Arthur (Apr 18, 2003)

Sorry about the dropped letters. I was making an attempt at using my girlfriends fancy split keyboad. Doh-uh!

Arthur


----------



## cdhall (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kelcca _
> *Hi, I am very interested in Systema/Russian MA. There are no schools where I live. Can anyone suggest some books/videos that I could learn from. I have a karate /boxing/aikido back groud, I am still a student in these arts but am always looking for new  stuff to learn Thanks, Francis Furlong *



I just stumbled across this by accident and remembered seeing this thread.

Is this what you are looking for?

The Russian System Guidebook
by: Vladimir Vasiliev 
(based on the training of the Russian Special Forces)
Only $10.00 

http://www.lwkarate.com/on_line_store.htm


----------

